# Advice to split from current business or ????



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

our family has a business that does laser engraving and tshirts. I do all of the tshirts and am tired of running to the shop which is at their house. It is a sole-propietor that is owned by my mother. I am doing all the work for shirts with really no benefit to me. I am thinking about building a building at my house and seperating and starting my own. I have been doubling my shirt business every year for couple of years. I have a good name going, just don't want to ruin that. 

I am looking at a 20 thousand dollar investment. All equipment is payed for already. 
Any advice for this would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

There's no easy answers for a decision like this when family and business mix.

I suggest changing your mindset before going any further. Your family does that have a business, your mother does. You have not been doubling your shirt business every year, you have doubled your mother's shirt business every year. And to a lesser extent- you do not have a good name going for yourself, that reputation was earned to/for the (mother's) business. Those are your mother's clients, not yours. Just because you leave the company doesn't mean that she will just give up on the shirt side of the business. She may choose to replace you directly with another employee or indirectly by outsourcing.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Well said - kids think it is all about them. Try finding someone to give you 20K. Then try marketing/selling t-shirts from scratch. How people going to find your new site? Going to steal your mothers customer list? Thre is a reason capital venturist make huge money. Simply put there are 100's and 1,000's of people just like you who think they can be the next superstar. The just happen to be missing that one small thing - cash!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You also mentioned that the equipment is all paid for. Whose equipment is it, yours or your mothers?

I know you feel like you're right. Take from a few old guys (experienced), we've probably been there before. It's probably better to move on to a new job altogether then to cause all that friction or add to the friction with your family. 

Do you really want to hurt your mother that way?


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

You guys are taking this wrong. This was my parents idea to split the company. Myself wanted to add a location so my kids and I could stay home and not travel. They told me that I should start my own company. And yes the equipment is mine and not theirs.


----------



## cap guy (Mar 10, 2008)

If you have your parents blessing and are ready to go into business, go four it!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Awe, you left that out before. If that's the case do it. 

Hopefully you'll both pass work to each other. God Bless them for getting you started. 

I try to get my daughter involved, but she doesn't want much to do with it.


----------

